# Villahermosa, Tabasco



## alfaetrin (Aug 29, 2013)

Are there any expats in Villahermosa or elsewhere nearby?

I will be coming over from Scotland with my Mexican wife for a visit in a few weeks, and it would be cool to meet up for a chat and a coffee or a beer with any expats who might stay in the area. I am interested in learning what the pros and cons of moving to live there might be, as my wife's family live in Villahermosa.

We have already visited the city a few times, and enjoy getting out and about and seeing interesting places in that part of Mexico. So any ideas of where we might visit would also be welcome. The nearby seaside town of Paraíso isn't exactly paradise, but it has a beach of sorts and a really good seafood restaurant (Chely). As well as visiting San Cristobal de las Casas, we have driven down to the Canyon del Sumidero, which is well worth a visit. I would recommend that trip to anyone who is in the area. Also, there is a beautiful village in southern Tabasco called Tapijulapa, which is very pretty and, so far, unspoiled by tourism. The Aguas Azul waterfalls and swimming area are interesting too, although they are not as nice as they once were.

Any other ideas for a trip from Villahermosa would be most welcome.

Looking forward to getting back to beautiful Mexico very shortly,

alfaetrin


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tapijulapa is a pueblo majico where rattan furniture is made..THe village is more like a Chiapas village than Tabasco one as it is in the hills and has the red and white building seen in the mountains in Mexico. Go to Palisada . it is a town on a river whre all the houses have roofs tiles with tiles that were made in Marseille., France. The French ships used to get there loaded with tiles for ballast and they would trade them for palo de Brazil a tropical wood to dye fabric red.. a beautiful blueish red. 
People go to Robero Barrios instead of Agua Azul that is full of awful stands that sell bad food and other cheap merchandise. The water is as beautiful as ever but it all depends on the rain that has fallen that month.. It is also a place where a lot of assaults take place.


----------

